# Reasons for using..



## MrKeenan (Mar 14, 2012)

Seen a thread in the natural section to why people stay natural. I thought it would be a good idea, if it hasn't been done before, to start a thread on why people use aas?

Original thread if you interested .. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/natural-teen-bodybuilding/157296-reason-being-natural.html

*Edit, I am not mr anti-juice, I couldn't give a shit about staying natural in the future


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 14, 2012)

Everyone uses...IML products around here


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 14, 2012)

To get the bitches and destroy said bitches pussy.


Naw I wanted to transform my physique and see how far I could take it. The mental and physical sides were unexpected and now they are my favorite part.


----------



## celticthug (Mar 14, 2012)

never used aas until i turned 40.my recovery went to shit.an couldnt do my training program anymore.i was always big an strong with out them.course now after a year of being on them(ive come off) my body is going to another level.my my muscel bellies are getting full.im gonna see how far i can take it for another year or two.then i'll settle down to lighter weight's an maybe a more responsible approach.im abit of a freak now.i just wonder what i could have done if i started at 25 or so.


----------



## twotuff (Mar 14, 2012)

because I am a drug addict...



NEXT...


----------



## a-roid (Mar 14, 2012)

I think this is a pointless thread, but anyway. To reach anywhere you can't go being natural. One day i'll hit the 240-250 mark at 5'8. There is no way you can day that being natural.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 14, 2012)

to become unstoppable


----------



## jimm (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## hill450 (Mar 14, 2012)

Because I wanted to keep growing of course!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 14, 2012)

So I could get the same results as a natty, only years earlier


----------



## rage racing (Mar 14, 2012)

Because being "normal" sucks. The real question is.....why wouldnt you use???


----------



## SFW (Mar 14, 2012)

Addictive personality, coupled in with body dysmorphic disorder, followed by the death of a loved one. So i denounced God and sold my soul to Satan. i prayed for him to make me very large and he said i would just have to do a couple of favors. Which i will perform for him this year. 





















j/k


----------



## ct67_72 (Mar 14, 2012)

For me its fair play. The guys who set the recrods used, so theres no way Im breaking them without using also. 
Thats what it comes down to. Louie Simmons had said it, something like, you will never reach your bodys full potential without it.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 14, 2012)

Because if this doesn't get you hard, there is something wrong with you...






**Not mine course. Google image search is amazing**


----------



## jimm (Mar 14, 2012)

ct67_72 said:


> For me its fair play. The guys who set the recrods used, so theres no way Im breaking them without using also.
> Thats what it comes down to. Louie Simmons had said it, something like, you will never reach your bodys full potential without it.



I don't know who Lou Simmons is but he knows his shit.


----------



## teezhay (Mar 14, 2012)

In a seemingly out of control world, there is one thing over which we all have an ample measure of authority, and that is the management and maintenance of our body. AAS are, to me, just one component of a multifaceted pattern in my life that's ultimately aimed at feeling as significant a sense of control as is humanly possible. And it's my belief that to not capitalize on the opportunity to exercise your control in perhaps the only arena of your life wherein *real* control actually exists would be ludicrous. In response to an anxious sense of powerlessness as a teenager, I began taking responsibility for my own sleep hygiene, diet, and supplementation. Years later in my 20s, I took the next logical step in achieving my goals, which involved the safe use of anabolic steroids.

I am of the opinion that real substantive control is tremendously rarer in our daily lives than we like to think. It's ultimately irrelevant how much wealth you've acquired, or how many subordinates you've assembled in your professional life. Any task that involves another human being entails a level of hopefulness or expectation in their willingness, preparedness, and capacity to execute. Your diet, sleep hygiene, and chemical supplementation, however, are entirely your prerogative. I feel empowered when I know what I've eaten this week, if I've adhered to my sleeping schedule, how I felt yesterday in the gym, and what adjustments may be necessary to make a positive impact on my next workout. 

It's a mindset that keeps me sane, and serves as a constructive force in my life. I feel it's been essential (_for me_, at the very least) to maintaining a goal-oriented mentality in my coursework for school, my professional life, and in the gym.


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 14, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Because being "normal" sucks. The real question is.....why wouldnt you use???





~RaZr~ said:


> Because if this doesn't get you hard, there is something wrong with you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This and this


----------



## boss (Mar 14, 2012)

Be the best athlete I can be and eventually compete at the highest level in the world. Oh and seeing chicks do double and triple takes when you walk into a room is nice.


----------



## teezhay (Mar 14, 2012)

boss said:


> Be the best athlete I can be and eventually compete at the highest level in the world. Oh and seeing chicks do double and triple takes when you walk into a room is nice.



Good for you, man. What's your sport?


----------



## snakeskinz (Mar 14, 2012)

never happy with just being average at anything ....like most of us

snake


----------



## ct67_72 (Mar 14, 2012)

jimm said:


> I don't know who Lou Simmons is but he knows his shit.


 The man behind West Side Barbell


----------



## machinist9 (Mar 14, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> This and this



I first did aas in my late twenties and never forgot how it made me feel.fucking love it!I quit for many years to get life on track but never forgot about it.I started working out again and did so for three years.then I found a place to get aas and jumped on it.no one will ever understand until they try it.like they say if I have to explain it you won't understand.I am not high or wired on cycle just clear.if science ever makes a drug that will do the same thing for your brain you will be able to see in to the future.lol.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Mar 14, 2012)

Cuz roidzrgood /thread


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 14, 2012)

I had no drive, energy or recovery.  I was in great shape in my early 20's and at 34 did feel like the same person. I could have just started with trt dose, but I thought what the heck, go big!


----------



## LoveToLiftBig (Mar 15, 2012)

Theres only so far I can take it naturally in a given time frame. The rate at which you grow after 3 years of training is incredibly antagonistic.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Mar 15, 2012)

Shitty genetics...really low natural test levels, juggled the idea for a while, decided why not. If anyone's gonna achieve an awesome BBer physique then why not me.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Mar 15, 2012)

Fuck gear I love being a 120lb natty, because being natty means I am better right??? LOL, I can't even pretend I would wanna be natty. We are machines and if we do not take our bodies to the max and see what they are capable of, then we mine as well die now and give up on everything.  Plus who doesn't LOVES beating you wife's, girlfriend's, personal whore's pussy up to the MAX for hours and once you done, you can do it all over again lol. Them damn nattys (even though 90% imo are really not) wish they were us but just don't want to admit it.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 15, 2012)

dav1dg90 said:


> Fuck gear I love being a 120lb natty, because being natty means I am better right??? LOL, I can't even pretend I would wanna be natty. We are machines and if we do not take our bodies to the max and see what they are capable of, then we mine as well die now and give up on everything.  *Plus who doesn't LOVES beating you wife's, girlfriend's, personal whore's pussy up to the MAX for hours* and once you done, you can do it all over again lol. Them damn nattys (even though 90% imo are really not) wish they were us but just don't want to admit it.


 

for hours huh?... hours to guys..minutes/seconds in reality haha


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 15, 2012)

Simple answer for me-  I like the look of a roided up physique.  May not be a popular look with everyone which doesn't bother me.


----------

